# Driveshaft extensions??



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a way to extend the driveshaft on electric can motors.. Honestly, it's for 1/32 slot cars, but I don't see why it wouldn't also come in handy for any electric can motors in R/C. Shaft diameters vary a bit.. Older ones were 1/16 and 3/32, newer are 1.5mm and 2mm diameter. I'll take solutions for any. What they used to have were tiny sections of thick wall tubing. 2 allen head set screws, one to tighten down the motor shaft and the other to attach the extension, and then a bearing at the end of the extension to control wobbling. These were around in the late 50's thru the early 70's, as far as I know. I thought about soldering on the extension, but don't know if the heat would short out the can motor. I also thought about using shrink tubing, but you'd probably need to use at least 3 bearings to control vibrations from the 15-35K RPM motors.. I'm looking in R/C for the solution because I think there's more parts choices here than there. Any thoughts/input greatly appreciated.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll make a suggestion for something similar to what I have done to extend RC driveshafts, but modify it slightly. I don't think this will work for very long length but maybe 1/2" to 1".

Get some brass rod, about 1/4 to 5/16 larger than whatever diameter shaft you want to extend. In a lathe, drill a hole through the center just smaller than your motor shaft and then ream it to exact motor shaft size with a machinists reamer. It has to be cenered perfectly or you will get excessive vibration. Take a shaft from an old motor and solder it in one end of the extension. Drill and tap the other end for a setscrew to retain it on the shaft.

This will increase rotating mass somewhat, but so will any other solution.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Couldn't you use a boat coupler and that just add the rod to the other end


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If I am thinking of what you are trying to do is what I have in my head is the same


----------

